# Looking to learn east/ west matty



## GAVKEN (Jan 31, 2014)

Looking for someone who like to fish east/ west matty bay system. Willing to show me around the bay's also one who doesn't mind helping out with bait or gas from time to time. I like to wade or drift looking for someone to teach me the bay system mainly someone who knows bay like the back of there hand that does not have a boat and loves to fish. I have a nice boat and want to keep it that way so I want to make sure I don't run over shallow reefs etc


----------



## Omega (Jun 11, 2010)

sad3sm I can empathize with your situation of wanting to learn the bay system by taking someone who doesn't have a boat to teach you the details of the east and west bay system. Evidently, since you have not had any responses since your post, there are in all likelihood not too many people standing in line waiting for your invitation. Let me tell you from my own experience that learning the details of a bay system is a very time consuming venture spanning different seasons of the year; what applies for summer hot weather fishing will change with the changes of the seasons and movement of the target fish you seek. My best recommendation to you are the following:


Obtain for yourself navigational small boat charts of the area you want to learn - study the details on the chart.
Obtain a fishing map of the area of interest and study it for details - there are a lot of areas for fishing on such maps.
Go to Google Earth and study the area of interest for details and print out some pages to assist you in locating spots of interest
Get out and experiment at different seasons of the year
Talk to the guys at the fish cleaning tables and get some information from them about their fishing methods, bait and tackle.
Be aware of the wind and water condition where you intend to fish
Study the habits and life cycle of the fish you seek to catch - you will need to know this in detail to anticipate where they may be located at any given time of day and season of the year.
Hire a guide that is willing to teach you the area once a season - spend a day with him/her; you will learn a lot and it will give you some confidence to locate fish.
Go fishing at every opportunity available to learn the area - the more you get out on the water the more you will learn.
Be aware of the wildlife in the area that can assist you in locating fish.
After you have done all this for about ten years you will begin to know that maybe you have learned some basics.
Good luck to you - I hope this is of some help to you in your quest.:goldfish:


----------



## GAVKEN (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you for the advice


----------

